# georgi2345



## georgi2345 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all,
have just joined tonight, having bought a Hobby 750 fmse LHD tag axle 2002 motorhome last week.Am slowly working my way through a mountain of paperwork, but having trouble with not having an owners manual in English,(my German being hopeless)) but I love the van.
Can anyone possibly help in any way ,as we are currently living in mid southern France.
Any English literature or information to help would be really appreciated, and am happy to cover any outlay
many thanks in anticipation


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome from another Hobby 750 owner.
You will have a lot of fun with that motorhome.
You dont say if it is the Hobby manual or the base vehicle manual you are looking for.(or both)
My Hobby is 2006 but I recently learnt that my Fiat manual is for the earlier version.....so if I can source the correct one for my Hobby I will send my Fiat manual to you. (If Fiat is your base vehicle)
Ian


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome. Sorry to hear of your troubles. Hopefully someone else might be able to help you, but they're probably all away this weekend.


----------

